# PS4 Has 48 Confirmed Titles



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a list of game titles that are confirmed for the PS4, many of these titles will be available at launch including: Skylanders, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed IV, Planetside 2, DC Universe Online, Warframe, War Thunder, Knack, Blacklight Retribution, Battlefield 4 and all the sports titles.


PlayStation Exclusives are in bold. PlayStation And PC only Exclusives are in italics. 



 Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
 Basement Crawl
 Battlefield 4
 _Blacklight: Retribution_ [Free-to-Play]
 Call of Duty: Ghosts
 _Carmageddon: Reincarnation_
 Cyberpunk 2077
 _DC Universe Online_ [Free-to-Play]
 _Daylight_
 Deep Down
 Destiny
 *Destiny of Spirits*
 Diablo III
 *Doki-Doki Universe* [Free-to-Play]
 *DriveClub*
 Dying Light
 EA Sports UFC
 The Evil Within
 FIFA 14
 Final Fantasy (Untitled)
 *Hohokum*
 *inFAMOUS: Second Son*
 *Killzone: Shadow Fall*
 *Knack*
 Lords of the Fallen
 Madden NFL 25
 NBA 2K14
 NBA Live 14
 Need for Speed Rivals
 The Pinball Arcade
 _Planetside 2_ [Free-to-Play]
 _Primal Carnage: Genesis_
 Rocketbirds 2: Evolution
 Shadow Warrior
 Silent Enemy
 Skylanders Swap Force
 Sniper Elite 3
 Super Motherload
 *Super Stardust (Untitled)*
 *(Another Housemarque game in development)*
 Thief
 Tiny Brains
 The Walking Dead: Season 2
 _War Thunder: Ground Forces_ [Free-to-Play]
 _Warframe_ [Free-to-Play]
 Watch Dogs
 The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
 The Witness
 Wolfenstein: The New Order

E3 is just around the corner and who knows what surprises there will be, might have to add some more titles to the list .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

well well well, looks like we have quite a few decent titles. now my only worry is what they're gonna announce regarding DRM etc. if it's as draconian as the 360's It may make this generation a tougher sell


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> well well well, looks like we have quite a few decent titles. now my only worry is what they're gonna announce regarding DRM etc. if it's as draconian as the 360's It may make this generation a tougher sell


Yep the DRM issue is going to need some concrete clarification because the Sgt. Schultz defense won't work forever. If it's like the Xbox One, this will be the first generation of consoles I'll bypass.:sad:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ares said:


> Yep the DRM issue is going to need some concrete clarification because the Sgt. Schultz defense won't work forever. If it's like the Xbox One, this will be the first generation of consoles I'll bypass.:sad:


I hate to say it , but I agree with you. I used to be a HARDCORE PC gamer back in the day till about 7 years ago or so when the drm got so draconian that it got unpleasant. As a result of those issues the pc market went into a dive bomb spiral and barely survived, and even now is only a fraction of the user base. Now with them going the same (or worse) route with the consoles I may have to sit this generation out. and that would sadden me greatly


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The possibility of having to sit out this gen. has me thinking back on my own personal gaming console history, man has there been a lot of consoles and it all began here.


 Atari 2600-1976(This one was a hand me down from may Dad back in 82')
 Atari 5200-1982(My Official first not a hand me down got this one about six months after the 2600)
 NES-1985
 Sega Master System-1986
 Sega Genesis-1989
 Super NES-1991
 Sega Saturn-1995
 PS1-1995
 SNES-1996
 Sega Dreamcast-1999
 PS2-2000
 Xbox-2001
 Gamecube-2001
 Xbox 360-2005
 Wii-2006
 PS3-2006
Looking back on it that's a lot money that has been spent on consoles.:rubeyes:


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

As a gamer, the Xbox One threw me off. The DRM and privacy concerns have me really eyeing the PS4. If they can bring the games without the massive DRM that Microsoft is putting in, I'm sold on the PS4 where I wasn't on the PS3/PS2 (own them, just didn't get them until they were near EOL). Microsoft had me on Xbox and Xbox 360. They are losing me now. 

A lot of great games for the PS4. Definitely looking like it's the must-buy of the new generation. If the price is right!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm hoping they will announce the price at E3 because if you look around you'll see analyst predict anything from $399 to $499. My belief is that Sony learned from the pricing fiasco of the PS3 at launch but then again it is Sony we're talking about here.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

If it's under $400, I'll seriously consider it. Over $400, I'll wait. That goes for Xbox One, too, if they can fix things...


----------

